# gigging slam? 10/20/08 report



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

We went last night gigged untill almost midnight. Water was comming in and pretty clear. Ended up with 13 flounder, 8 sheaphead, 4 mullet and 2 drum. Not a bad night for me considering I have only been getting about 2 fish a night for the past month. I may have some pics comming if my buddy can figure out how to send them from his phone.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

sounds like a productive night!!! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Now that sounds like a productive trip! Great job guys!

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds like they were coming pretty staedy if yall quit at midnight. Try and get those:takephoto up and keep the reports a flowin'. :letsdrink


----------



## Dan deGraaf (Feb 10, 2008)

did you go back to the same place we went the other night


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrat's and good job :clap


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

no, we were north of there. Went to check out another area last night but I only got 2 flounder. One was 23 inches. Tide needed to be lower for that spot


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Good Job. I wen't last night and only saw 1 track.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

pics suck! sorry forgot my camera had to use my buddies phone.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Better than no pics at all. :letsdrink


----------



## njmad (Sep 26, 2008)

where did you catch them at like in the sound or bay or even fort pickens


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

caught them in the bay. Nothing but a bunch of short fish last time I went to pickens.


----------



## gr8tobagatr (Jul 25, 2008)

Is it legal to gig drum?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

yes it is or I would not have gigged them. Black drum are legal to gig, red drum are not.


----------

